# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Getting Mod-t to work these days

## HGilbert

My school was given a Mod-t 3d printer.  (I am a STEM HS teacher.)
After a lot of research, I found 
-- an ini file that Cusa could read
-- the Mod-t printer utility 
-- the printer utility firmware update 0.9.0

The printer utility doesn't connect to the printer, however.  Nor do I see a way to get the utility to read the firmware update.

Is there any way to get this functioning?

With appreciation for any help,

Harlan

----------


## HGilbert

> Good afternoon, were you able to resolve the issue?


No; I gave up.

----------


## airwave

Cool, they bought you 3D printers for school. We are fortunate to have gotten these chemistry kits. It is unlikely that we will ever have a 3D printer.

----------


## HGilbert

> Cool, they bought you 3D printers for school. We are fortunate to have gotten these chemistry kits. It is unlikely that we will ever have a 3D printer.



We ended up contacting friends who work in a local public school with decent funding.  They had older 3d printers that they were no longer using (they had upgraded) and donated them.  We were given 2 Flashforge Dreamers.  These are great, far better than I could have imagined getting otherwise.

Another option would be a crowdfunding project (gofundme, etc.); with a decent video from your students (or teachers) explaining the interest and need, you should easily be able to raise the amount needed.  (The machines we were given currently retail for $390 new  and might be available used.)

----------


## Fisher

> No; I gave up.


Too bad, I hope you'll pull yourself together!

----------


## curious aardvark

Yeah a printer that runs off cloud software is useless when the company goes under and the cloud blows away. 

You'd probably need to use  a generic motherboard and standard firmware to get it running again. 

The dreamers are nice machines, glad you got something running now :-)

----------

